
College Grads' Outlook Grim - samratjp
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303450704575159833495021498.html?mod=WSJ_newsreel_careers
======
hga
One note: I can't think of a worse place in the US to job hunt from than
Michigan state.

~~~
oblommer
Why is that? Because of the state of Michigan's economic condition? Or is MSU
poor at landing grads jobs?

~~~
hga
The former, which is _really_ bad and not housing bubble induced (i.e. it
looks to be structural), with industrial Ohio south of it also not doing well.

My understanding of MSU (which I considered going to in 1979) is that it's an
above average state school. Location aside, I wouldn't expect its grads to
have any more than the normal amount of trouble finding jobs (the normal right
now of course being bad).

